# Does anyone have any King/Giant bettas?



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in love with them and am thinking about adopting one for my 22 cube.
I have 2 adult snails and babies that are floating in a container and a clown loach I was getting healthy and now I think it would be a good time for another Betta since my last betta Ciroc aka Sir Rocky past away.

Please share your pictures,stories and info!


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a pk giant cross. Very cool fish. You can see picks in my thread in the breeding section.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we've got a king AND a giant....the giant is nearly four inches from nose to peduncle, and is twice as big in body mass as the king, who himself is about twice the size of any of our standard sized bettas. they're both big, lumbering beasts who don't flit around like normal bettas, they cruise their tanks menacingly like sharks looking for something to murder


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> we've got a king AND fiana giant....the giant is nearly four inches from nose to peduncle, and is twice as big in body mass as the king, who himself is about twice the size of any of our standard sized bettas. they're both big, lumbering beasts who don't flit around like normal bettas, they cruise their tanks menacingly like sharks looking for something to murder


Awe! They seem so awesome! I'd love to have a giant Berta lurking in my tank!
Where did you get yours? When I get mine I want to know for sure he is a giant. 
Do you know any links to a care sheet and comparability?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aquabid is one of the few places where you will be able to get a true giant. To get a half you can go to petco and purchase a king.

Just wondering, do you know that loaches are schooling fish? You should try to add atleast 2 more of them.

Kings/giants should have an absolute minimum of 5 gallons to themselves. But other than that and needing a bit more food they require pretty much the same care as regular sized bettas.

I dont have any yet, but I've been considering getting a pair from a member of this forum who has a spawn of giants.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I love my king, he is a silly fish is always happy and doing funny things, psssttt don't tell him or the other fish that he is my favorite.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

To give an idea of size here he is on leaf hammock


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

s


aemaki09 said:


> Aquabid is one of the few places where you will be able to get a true giant. To get a half you can go to petco and purchase a king.
> 
> Just wondering, do you know that loaches are schooling fish? You should try to add atleast 2 more of them.
> 
> ...


I definitely want a true giant and would rather not get one from PETCO or PetsMart so aqua bid it is! I've heard a lot of good things about them.

And I know about the loach C:
He was scared with a bunch of mean fish at PetsMart and he was the only one and skinny so I took him to bring him back to health and he is doing great! I'm planning on giving him to a nice lfs that has a bunch of healthy loaches
And the Berta would be in a roomy 22 gal cube tank
With s filter heater and plants


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Stone said:


> To give an idea of size here he is on leaf hammock



He is so big! I love him!

Where did you get him? How old is he and how long have you had him?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have a purple giant named Makara. I adore him to pieces. Very personable! Even though he is a big fish, he is able to remain completely hidden in his tank if he chooses. Though he really loves to stay near the front and look at me. There are also some ghost shrimp, but I only see them about once a month.









Can you see him? lol.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I got him at petco he is probably around 6 months old I have had him for about a month


----------

